# Marriott Aruba Surf Club (MSU)



## mariacost (Jan 21, 2009)

Has anybody stayed at this resort?  This is my first time using our time share exchange and we are looking for a nice relaxing vacation.   Any comments on this resort?  Is the location ideal?  Nice beaches?


----------



## Smooth Air (Jan 21, 2009)

The beach is wonderful for walking, lounging, swimming & sunsets!!! Glorious sunsets. We are going to The Marriott Ocean Club next month & can't wait. This will be a return trip for us. I don't think you can go wrong w/ any of the Aruba Marriott properties: The Hotel, The Surf Club and The Ocean Club. If you have specific questions about Surf Club, try posting them on the TUG BBS Marriott section where there are many Surf Club owners.  When are you going to Aruba?

Smooth Air


----------



## IngridN (Jan 21, 2009)

Agree.  We discovered Aruba and the Marriott properties about 6 years ago and go for 2 weeks each year.  Wonderful resort.  We go to relax and it fits the bill perfectly.

Ingrid


----------



## mariacost (Jan 22, 2009)

OK thanks.  We are trying to schedule a trip in May.  Only studios are available, what is the possibility of getting upgraded to a 1 or 2 bedroom?


----------



## BonBiniGirl (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi  

We own at the Surf Club and will also be there in May.  I can't speak to your chance of being upgraded, but when we went last year, May was busy but not packed.  It probably depends on occupancy that week. (Which brings up my own question, have people noticed less people on their annual vacations because of the economy? Hmmmm.)

Aruba is a good place for a relaxing vacation.  There are things to do, but you don't feel too guilty if all you do is sit by the beach or in the lazy river with a fruity drink.  I would grab a tube at Target or Wal-mart for the lazy river before you go.  They are cheaper than if you buy them there. (Surf Club rules say no larger than 36" but I have not seen that enforced yet; I think they just want to keep HUGE floats out of the river.)  There is an air hose over by the towel hut to fill the tubes.

If I can be of any help, feel free to ask away!

Have fun!
Liz


----------



## gretel (Jan 22, 2009)

*Upgrade*

I've stayed at the Surf Club four times and they would never upgrade. However, it doesn't hurt to ask!  

The Marriotts have great rooms and fun pools. You need to go down early to reserves chairs. If you want shade, go even earlier. The casino is probably the nicest on the island (and feels like the safest).  I wasn't crazy about the Marriott restaurants. There are many places down the beach that you can walk to but rent a car or a taxi to get to some of the best restaurants in Aruba (Madam Jeanette, Driftwood, Marina Pirata, etc.).

I prefer the beaches down toward Eagle and Druid beaches better (fewer people and nicer sand) but Aruba is great no matter where you are! Take a ride down while you are there to look around.  The Marriott pools are the best on the island. They also make a great "Slippery Monkey" drink and chocolate smoothies that my kids love!


----------



## lll1929 (Jan 22, 2009)

If you are trading into a studio via II, you can continue to look for a 1bdrm and if you find one in II, just call them and they will allow you to re-trade to the larger unit.  You will have to pay the trade fee again, but it's worth it.

Here are the 1bdrms in II today
May 22 2009 - May 29 2009   1 4 4 144          
May 23 2009 - May 30 2009   1 4 4 144


----------



## IngridN (Jan 22, 2009)

mariacost said:


> OK thanks.  We are trying to schedule a trip in May.  Only studios are available, what is the possibility of getting upgraded to a 1 or 2 bedroom?



If you are an owner occupying during your season, they will not upgrade.  If you are exchanging through II, there should be availability once you get into Flexchange 60 days out. You will need to pay the exchange fee again, but as stated, it is well worth it!

Ingrid


----------



## mariacost (Jan 22, 2009)

OK thanks Lora.  This is our first time using the exchange, so i don't know all the tricks of the trade.    What do you mean when you say "trading into a studio via II"  What does II mean?  I am a part of interval, not sure if it is the same thing?  When i looked at availability in May, they didn't show any 1 bedrooms at the Marriott only studios.  How much is the trade fee?


----------



## carlrocky (Jan 22, 2009)

*Intervale*

II means Intervale International. (Just shortened to II)


----------



## lvhmbh (Jan 23, 2009)

I have to say that I have NEVER felt unsafe in any of the casinos.  That said, I wouldn't walk out of the Crystal downtown late at night alone but.....  I wouldn't walk out of ANY casino, anywhere, alone after a big win.  One year I won $6,000 at a sitting and gave it to DH to cash in who then he  gave it to a friend to carry.  I went up to the taxi and went immediately back my resort.  It is just precautionary ANYWHERE!!!   I'm closer to The Alhambra and they have jitneys to take you back to all the places around there (Divi, Costa Linda, Casa Del Mar, Bucuti, Tam, ABC, etc.).  I don't get up to the Marriott very often and I don't find it as friendly as some others.  This year we're going to be there so long that I'll try it out once again.  When you're going the atmosphere is quite a bit different on the island - less crowded and a bit friendlier if find.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jan 23, 2009)

Sorry for all the posts but.....  I didn't mean to imply that Aruba is unfriendly other times it is just that when it is more crowded THE TOURISTS are less friendly.  Anway, we're going from Feb thru September so you can see I'm not negative about Aruba.  Please go to www.aruba-bb.com, www.aruba.com and www.visitaruba.com for ALOT of really good info.  You'll find alot about the Marriott as well.  Linda


----------



## m61376 (Jan 25, 2009)

Aruba is my favorite place to visit. Many years ago, when we stopped off on a cruise, my DH wanted to buy a vacation home there. Although I wouldn't go as far, my family likes Aruba better then Hawaii (personally, I love Hawaii, except for the 12 hour plane ride for us). The climate is pretty uniform all year and the beaches are very comfortable to lay out on because of the constant cooling breeze, so you don't feel like you're roasting. 

Restaurants are plentiful, terrific and reasonably priced.

Marriott will not upgrade you at the resort but, as posted above, if you exchange into a studio in II (Interval), keep on looking there, especially during Flexchange. If a larger unit opens up you can call II and exchange into it for an additional exchange fee. So, getting the 1 BR (or, if you are very lucky) a 2BR may cost another $99, but it is worth it. 

You should check for the Ocean Club as well, since they are adjacent properties. 

Enjoy your trip!!


----------



## bobby (Jan 25, 2009)

We just got back two days ago. I'm about to post my review. Join TUG so you can get much more info in the review section. The Surf Club is first rate, but not to everyone's liking. Too much of a hotel for us – we had to call the desk at 10:45 pm because the unit next door had their TV up too loud. You can hear through walls like a hotel. The beach isn't exactly scenic with hundreds of chairs all over. Aruba is a great place for people who just relax, eat and gamble, but not much to do for active folks.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jan 26, 2009)

Well we golf a couple of times a week, go horseback riding and our friends ATV over the "wild side", climb the rock formations (there are stairs lol!!!) also up Hooiberg (the "mountain").   We also snorkel.   We prefer Eagle Beach as it is not crowded but then, as an owner at Costa Linda, I'm a bit prejudiced.  Go to Bugaloe (between Radisson and Riu) for a nice bar/restaurant on the pier (Moomba's is very overrated).  Jolly Pirates has fun snorkeling and rope swinging, etc.


----------



## TEDK63 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Floats*

Aruba is a good place for a relaxing vacation.  There are things to do, but you don't feel too guilty if all you do is sit by the beach or in the lazy river with a fruity drink.  I would grab a tube at Target or Wal-mart for the lazy river before you go.  They are cheaper than if you buy them there.




You can often find people giving away there floats as they leave (wich is ok if you arrive Fri or Sat but less options on Sunday.  I wish the club had an exchange location for certain things.


----------

